

Dealing with the ‘Daddy Track’: Men Face Challenges Going Part Time - mgav
http://www.wsj.com/articles/dealing-with-the-daddy-track-men-face-challenges-going-part-time-1441099800

======
mgav
"Tough office policies and the scarcity of good-paying part-time work make it
difficult for men to reduce their hours, even if they want to, say management
researchers. Additionally, working fathers say they feel rising levels of
work-life conflict but many aren’t comfortable questioning the demands of the
modern office, or are penalized if they do so."

This is something we're going to help people deal with at
[http://enlightenedjobs.com](http://enlightenedjobs.com) (not 100% live yet) -
helping connect high performers with life-friendly companies and jobs.

We're looking to do interviews for our blog. Any suggestions of companies or
managers we should talk to?

